

If you see a good UI walkthrough - you probably didn't notice it - maxcameron
http://blog.kera.io/post/39492248667/five-principles-for-effective-ui-walkthroughs

======
Pewpewarrows
Obligatory link to the Sequelitis Mega Man UX video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FpigqfcvlM&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FpigqfcvlM&feature=player_embedded)

The article hit the nail on the head: the best walkthrough is the one that it
nearly invisible to the end-user, yet still accomplishes its goal of
progressively introducing a UI to them in a long-lasting way.

~~~
maxcameron
You win for best HN username. And thanks for the kind words.

------
maxcameron
This is a response to Max Rudberg's post:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4975416>

